# Girl farts in my car



## Crossover37 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm taking this girl to her destination and she starts eating an apple very loudly and if that wasn't annoying enough...she farts! Maybe she thought it wouldn't be loud be it as gross lol...crazy


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Someone farting in your car is the least of your worries.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome to the cab business. 
People are animals.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Well did she at least laugh? The women I've been driving are all white women in their 20's with the snobbiest uppity attitude! I'll take less stuffy and entertaining any day over some of my pax's,lol


----------



## TonyLondon (Apr 13, 2016)

Well last night im sure I had the creature from Alien in my car making all kinds of noises at me


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> ...she farts!


I guess that means that she asked her last Uber driver to stop at Taco Bell and he said "yes".


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Firstime said:


> Well did she at least laugh? The women I've been driving are all white women in their 20's with the snobbiest uppity attitude! I'll take less stuffy and entertaining any day over some of my pax's,lol


It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride.


Why?
I think its more amazing that 1,100,000 owner operators globally thought it was a good idea to turn an $18 cabride into a $6 ride.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> I'm taking this girl to her destination and she starts eating an apple very loudly and if that wasn't annoying enough...she farts! Maybe she thought it wouldn't be loud be it as gross lol...crazy


Did it stink?


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Why?
> I think its more amazing that 1,100,000 owner operators globally thought it was a good idea to turn an $18 cabride into a $6 ride.


That's true. Now every bozo who has taken a non-surge UberX ride has been trained to think $6.00 is a fair price. Should Uber dare to raise the rates, passengers will be expecting champagne and chocolate-covered strawberries for that extra $2.00.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> That's true. Now every bozo who has taken a non-surge UberX ride has been trained to think $6.00 is a fair price. Should Uber dare to raise the rates, passengers will be expecting champagne and chocolate-covered strawberries for that extra $2.00.


In my experience, the passengers who are knowledgeable about the rate cuts are the ones who are the most friendly,and feel bad for "the drivers". I mean I'm not expecting some of these ppl to roll out the red carpet or treat me like a dignitary but at least shove the uppity attitude!


----------



## Crossover37 (Apr 12, 2016)

It didn't stink which I was very happy about lol and no she didn't laugh, maybe she was trying to play it off


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> It didn't stink which I was very happy about lol and no she didn't laugh, maybe she was trying to play it off


I feel bad for you. There are no winners in this one.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> It didn't stink which I was very happy about lol and no she didn't laugh, maybe she was trying to play it off


I'd have waited 20 seconds then rolled down every window. Maybe even leaned my head towards the open window a bit. Depends on if it was a non surge short trip or not.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

TonyLondon said:


> Well last night im sure I had the creature from Alien in my car making all kinds of noises at me


I don't know why I find this as hilarious as I do but I can't stop laughing. I think I've had a couple of the same creatures in my back seat.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I would have requested a cleaning fee and stated I needed to get my car fumigated and got me a quick $ 50.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Crossover37 said:


> It didn't stink which I was very happy about lol and no she didn't laugh, maybe she was trying to play it off


Oddly this doesn't sound as bad as one pax I picked up who was talking about flatulence for the duration of the trip. Thank (insert your deity of choice here) is was only a 5 minute ride.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I hope you requested a cleaning fee. There's nothing worse than another person's fart odor to be embedded into the fabric of your seat.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

"Have a nice day, ma'am. You might want to check your shorts."


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> There's nothing worse than another person's fart odor to be embedded into the fabric of your seat.


According to Wikipedia, there are 2 other things that are worse.

What ? I did my part. Somebody else chip in here.....

btw: this is assuming that a pillow full of your own farts is somehow
soooo much better than someone else's. Oh yea.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

I sure hope you took a nice long whiff and said "May I please have another"!!


----------



## Crossover37 (Apr 12, 2016)

The good thing is that it didn't smell, if it did then that would have been much worse


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Was she hot? If she was then smile and say it happens to the best of us.......lean over and let one rip..........while laughing say "ooops it slipped".


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Was it a full rip or did she quietly fart?

I've had this happen 100s of times in my videos..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Was it a full rip or did she quietly fart?
> 
> I've had this happen 100s of times in my videos..


Videos?
"Girls Gone Gassy"?


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride.


Uber's advertising promotes that attitude.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> I'm taking this girl to her destination and she starts eating an apple very loudly and if that wasn't annoying enough...she farts! Maybe she thought it wouldn't be loud be it as gross lol...crazy


You're so full of it. Women don't fart! And if they did it would smell like Cinnabons!☺


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Videos?
> "Girls Gone Gassy"?


I guess you don't know who I am.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> I guess you don't know who I am.


Hey im your stunt double!
Why do you always get the good fluffers, and i get stuck with Olga Stanko?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Women don't fart! And if they did it would smell like Cinnabons!☺


...........ever hear of Strephon?

(*HINT*: Google Jonathan Swift's poem _*The Lady's Dressing Room*_)


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It's mostly guys who fart, and never admit it...making it look like it was you who did it.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Man, oh man. What a turn on


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride.


Blame UBER MARKETING.

" your own private driver will whisk you away Cinderella . . . even though you don't deserve rats pulling a pumpkin".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride.


Fabricate the Fantasy !
It makes you money.
They want to be " special,like everyone else".
Just do it !
Uber marketing did such a great job, they actually believe it !
Cocoa COLA is envious !


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> It's amazing how many passenger's adopt the attitude that they are in a limousine while you're taking them for a $6 ride.


This is my pick for Uber comment of the year!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> I'm taking this girl to her destination and she starts eating an apple very loudly and if that wasn't annoying enough...she farts! Maybe she thought it wouldn't be loud be it as gross lol...crazy


You should have quoted Shakespeare "a Rose by any other name would smell as sweet".
Might have got a tip,or 1/2 an apple.
Apparently ,fiber was working for her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> The good thing is that it didn't smell, if it did then that would have been much worse


Smelled like moms Apple pie . . .


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Why?
> I think its more amazing that 1,100,000 owner operators globally thought it was a good idea to turn an $18 cabride into a $6 ride


Were talking fuber here man, it didn't start out as 6$$


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Why?
> I think its more amazing that 1,100,000 owner operators globally thought it was a good idea to turn an $18 cabride into a $6 ride.


You know I agree with you most the time....but here in L.A. cabrides have always been waaaay too expensive. Let's agree on $24 cabride into $12 and we have a deal!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Crossover37 said:


> I'm taking this girl to her destination and she starts eating an apple very loudly and if that wasn't annoying enough...she farts! Maybe she thought it wouldn't be loud be it as gross lol...crazy


Sorry to report, but many vegans think farting is natural and let rip... She might be just the tip of the iceberg in your market. 






And on more _serious note _


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Sorry to report, but many vegans think farting is natural and let rip... She might be just the tip of the iceberg in your market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is just...gross...why would you post that on youtube? The second one however was great.


----------



## djohnnyg (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a rather heavy girl fart just as she was leaving and it stunk...as she was exiting the vehicle she said "enjoy my fart smell". Disgusting slob pos.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

djohnnyg said:


> I had a rather heavy girl fart just as she was leaving and it stunk...as she was exiting the vehicle she said "enjoy my fart smell". Disgusting slob pos.


I don't believe you.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

Crossover37 said:


> I'm taking this girl to her destination and she starts eating an apple very loudly and if that wasn't annoying enough...she farts! Maybe she thought it wouldn't be loud be it as gross lol...crazy


Fart back!! Or get that whoopee cushion ...


----------



## Lori Silva (Apr 16, 2016)

LMAO THIS IS WHY I JOINED THIS FORM . THE SICK SENS OF HUMOR IN DEALING WITH THE PUBLIC .


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

As long as it was not shart, no permanent harm done!


----------

